# tiger O. and red belly pacus



## ClayA (Oct 14, 2008)

i have a 6'' tiger oscar and a small red belly pacus in a 30 gal. tank.

good combo?


----------



## Corey (Jan 4, 2008)

well i hate to tell you, that tank is wayy to small as both can grow 14+ inches in length. But yes they do make good tankmates, Consider getting a 120 gallon or more if you are looking to keep them.And quick!


----------



## ClayA (Oct 14, 2008)

yea i know they grow fast, im in the process of getting a bigger tank.

but the pacus is really small right now.


----------



## Corey (Jan 4, 2008)

provided you get a 120+ they will make great tankmates, just be careful as the pacu might even outgrow a 120 lol they get huge.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

I had a friend who bought 5 Pacus not knowing anything about themâ€¦ I took responsibility for them for just over a yearâ€¦ but when they out grew my 300 Gal 6â€™ round 2â€™ deep stock tank I had to give upâ€¦

Yes Oscars and Pacus can get along as tankmates, but you will need much more than a 30 galâ€¦ much more than a 120 galâ€¦ and more than a 6â€™ round 2â€™ deep 300 galâ€¦

The Ripleyâ€™s Aquarium in Myrtle Beach has a 1200 gallon freshwater set upâ€¦ for a few years they had a nice school of Pacus (about 10)â€¦ They decided to get rid of them when the larger ones broke 3â€™ and began being aggressive toward their smaller onesâ€¦

Good luckâ€¦


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

yea the oscar prolyl wont get to mmuch bigger then 12 the pcua will be big tho so bissegt tnak is the best


----------



## ClayA (Oct 14, 2008)

i knew they get big, but ****! i figured he would only get as big as my oscar.
ill have to take some pictures so everyone can see.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Theyâ€™re adorable when smallâ€¦ Here is my â€œPacu Quintetâ€


----------



## doghair (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## ClayA (Oct 14, 2008)

toby. those are nice looking.

and that other one is huge!!!


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I have a 22" pacu in an 800 as we type. And there's another one on it's way. Please take the pacu back where you got it from while you still can.


----------

